# can it still be post pardom depression



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

My takes depression medicine and even before I met her. We have two girls now oldest 3 and youngest 1. The first one was not so bad and the second girl has kinda been rough and now my wife has moved out and I am wondering if it is still post pardom. I tried to supportive and help out and would just get shut down. I would try to keep the romance going and I would get shutdown. I would try to say things to make her feel better and I would get shut down. She has left and says she wants space and I guess I am having a real hard time of doing that. I dont know how to help her and she wont tell how I can help either. can anyone help me figure it out.


----------



## wunderbar (May 30, 2011)

When you say she "shut down" what did she say/do before shutting down? Can you give any specific fights or conflicts that you had? What were her primary complaints? Chores?

PPD is definitely very possible still 1-yr post partum if it isn't being treated. That being said having a 1 year old myself, its just stressful period, being a new parent. Did she leave you and the kids or just you? Is she currently on medication?

Hang in there.


----------



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

She just left me, most of the complaints are chores, me working out of town, the house, and me not giving support. I am pretty sure she is still taking meds. I just want to help and she thinks she has to do everything by herself


----------



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

Could It be that now I am depressed?


----------



## momto2boys (Jul 31, 2011)

She could most definitely be suffering from post partum depression. 

Are you in counseling for yourself?


----------

